# Stella & Chewy's Black Friday Deal



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

My local Pet Supplies Plus store has 15% off Stella & Chewy's until the end of the month, so I was there today stocking up. The manager told me that this weekend there are manufacturer's coupons for $4 off. With the discount already in place, that's about $10 off a bag! I have him holding 40 bags for me right now. I'm going to be broke, but it's just too good a deal to pass up. If you have a Pet Supplies Plus where you live, or maybe other stores as well, I'd make a call to see if they have the same deal.


----------

